# [KDE] Lent à réagir bien que rapide à charger [Résolu]

## marc.driver

Bonjour à tous.

Je prends le risque de créer un nouveau post malgré le fait que le sujet ait pu être traité sous diverses formes, car je n'ai pas tout compris et que malgré le tout je n'améliore pas le système.

Sur la doc kde j'ai vu l'histoire de la DMA, je vais faire un post indépendant pour cela.

En signature je vais mettre le principal de ma config actuelle, ce sera plus facile pour la compréhension.

Phénomène actuel:

Kde se charge ma fois rapidement.

Mais une fois dedans, c'est la cata, cela met des plombes avant que cela réagisse. Entre unclic et un déclenchement il peut se passer un nombre de secondes impressionnant

Peut-être une indication:

Quand je stoppe kde, je vois sur la console 

```
warning: leaving MCOP Dispatcher and still 13 object references alive.

-Arts: : SampleStorage

-Arts: : Synth_MULTI8ADD

...

-Arts: : MidiManager

waerning: leaving MCOP Dispatcher and still 13 object references alive.

startkde: Running shutdown scripts...

startkde: Done.
```

Que me faut-il regarder, car dans le panneau de configuration je n'ai pas vu grand chose qui pourrait influencer cette réactivité (j'ai supprimé certains effets pour voir, mais pas beaucoup de résultat!

----------

## nuts

moi je le trouve pas specialement lent, mais les ralentissement que je note c est des coupure dans xmms ou gmplayer pendant que je surf avec firefox en meme temps

----------

## marc.driver

Pour ma machine, c'est réellement rhédibitoire! Pas possible de l'utiliser en l'état.

J'ai l'impression que ma souris est fainéante: je clique, quelquefois j'ai l'impression qu'il faut la secouer pour que cela déclenche quelquechose (cependant, toujours sur le tapis pour faire rouler la boule).

J'en ai même changé, même résultat.

Est-ce que par hazard ce serait parce que je l'ai mise sur /dev/psaux?

----------

## Gaug

si tu as une souris PS2 pas de problème avec /dev/psaux

quand tu déplaces le curseur de la souris sur l'écran est ce que c'est fluide.

----------

## marc.driver

Oui, c'est fluide.

Ce qui ne va pas, c'est quand je clique, cela ne réagit pas, il faut que je bouge un peu la souris (ou bien est-ce une coïncidence?) pour que l'ordre s'exécute!

----------

## Darkael

est-ce que tu as essayé dans un autre environnement que KDE, histoire de voir si c'est pas un problème lié à X ou un problème matériel? (on sait jamais...)

----------

## marc.driver

Non, j'ai pas essayé autre chose car je ne voulais pas encombrer inutilement mon DD (bien qu'il soit gros...). Je peux essayer de mettre Fluxbox, mais j'aurais aimé faire sans!

----------

## spider312

dans ton message, tu as des erreurs ARTS, essaye de désactiver le serveur de son dans les reglages de KDE

----------

## marc.driver

Comment fais-t-on?

EDIT

Je pense que c'est dans le système de sons = décocher la case "activer le système sonore?"

----------

## marc.driver

J'ai désactivé le système de sons, en faisant "applique" cela a fait une erreur. J'ai arrêté kde et j'ai effectivement vu cela sur ma console: ERROR .... sur le système son.

J'ai redémarré kde et cela n'a pas amélioré le système...

Je viens d'arrêter de nouveau kde et je transmet les derniers messages visibles sur l'écran:

```

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

   Major opcode:  7

   Minor opcode:  0

   Ressource id:  0x1800007

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

   Major opcode:  6

   Minor opcode:  0

   Ressource id:  0x1800007

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

   Major opcode:  7

   Minor opcode:  0

   Ressource id:  0x1c0000d

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

   Major opcode:  6

   Minor opcode:  0

   Ressource id:  0x1c0000d

startkde: Shutting down...

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

startkde: Running shutdown scripts...

startkde: Done.

waiting for Xserver to shutdown

marc@we01 marc$

```

Si ça peut aider à la compréhension du sujet, moi je n'y vois pas grand chose...

----------

## Enlight

Est-ce que tu as activé ton DMA?

----------

## marc.driver

ACH!

C'est le problème que je me promettais de soulever en début de post, et pensant que c'était un sujet à lui tout seul, je viens de l'ouvrir pendant que tu écrivais.

On se retrouve sur l'autre post?

----------

## mic006fr

As-tu bien renseigné le /etc/hosts ?

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

127.0.0.1       <nom_machine>

192.168.X.X     <nom_machine>

```

----------

## marc.driver

Bonjour, 

J'ai résolu mon problème de DMA, cependant, je n'ai pas beaucoup gagné en rapidité, et que j'active le système son ou pas cela ne change pas grand chose!

Y aurait-il une autyre voie à explorer  :Question: 

----------

## Enlight

Ben dans KDE tu peux régler le système selon ta config (il me semble que t'as un céléron) pour qu'il soit un plus light coté animations. Si t'as pas mal d'applis qui tournent un kernel préemptible est certainement une bonne chose... C'est quoi tes C(XX)FLAGS?

Passer en NPTL est aussi une bonne idée.Last edited by Enlight on Mon Apr 25, 2005 7:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mic006fr

C'est ton ordi qui peine à suivre, ou c'est des gros lags tout a fait anormaux ?

Dans le 2è cas, il faut bien renseigner le /etc/hosts, pour y faire figurer "127.0.0.1 localhost" et "127.0.0.1 <nom_machine>" (voir post précédent). J'ai eu le me problème au début.

----------

## marc.driver

 *Quote:*   

> Ben dans KDE tu peux régler le système selon ta config (il me semble que t'as un céléron) pour qu'il soit un plus light coté animations.

 

J'ai enlevé ou diminué ce que je pouvais, il y a amélioration, mais je ne trouve pas cela formidable!

 *Quote:*   

> Si t'as pas mal d'applis qui tournent un kernel préemptible est certainement une bonne chose...

 

Je n'ai encore mis aucune appli à part KDE!

Qu'est-ce qu'un kernel préemptible? Comment cela se traduit-il? Quels avantages et comment faire?

 *Quote:*   

> C'est quoi tes C(XX)FLAGS?

 

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CFLAGS="-02 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

 *Quote:*   

> Passer en NPTL est aussi une bonne idée.

 

C'est quoi le NPTL? Et comment fait-on pour y passer?

 *Quote:*   

> C'est ton ordi qui peine à suivre, ou c'est des gros lags tout a fait anormaux ? 

 

Je ne saurais dire, avec W2000 il marche tout à fait bien et avec un tas d'applis dessus...

Pour les gros lags, c'est quoi?

 *Quote:*   

> il faut bien renseigner le /etc/hosts, pour y faire figurer "127.0.0.1 localhost" et "127.0.0.1 <nom_machine>"

 

Le "127.0.0.1 localhost" y est bien et je vais rajouter "127.0.0.1 <nom_machine>".

Je reviens

----------

## marc.driver

Pour localhost je l'ai écrit comme cela:

```
127.0.0.1   Localhost    we01
```

we01 étant le nom très poétique de ma machine.

Mais KDE n'avance pas mieux ...

Mais à force d'amélioratons....

----------

## Dais

euh moi j'ai

127.0.0.1 localhost

monipsurleréseau monnomdemachine.mondomaine monnomdemachine

----------

## Darkael

marc.driver, as-tu essayé un autre WM comme je te l'ai proposé plus haut? Comme ça tu sauras si le problème vient de KDE ou non. Essaye par exemple openbox ou fluxbox, ils prennent pas beaucoup de place et s'émergent en quelques minutes.

----------

## marc.driver

Dais,

T'inquiètes, moi aussi j'ai cela en plus du Localhost.

KarnEvil,

Pas encore, mais je vais vite m'y mettre... promis

Je vais essayer fluxbox que j'ai essayé sur une petite config une fois.

----------

## marc.driver

En attendant, si quelqu'un a une explication sur ce que j'ai mis plus haut et que je répète ci dessous:

 *Quote:*   

> Je viens d'arrêter de nouveau kde et je transmet les derniers messages visibles sur l'écran:
> 
> Code:
> 
> X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
> ...

 

----------

## Dais

mais dans ce cas ne mets pas ton nom pour 127.0.0.1, ça aide certainement pas !!

----------

## Gaug

marc 

menu K > Système > KSysGuard

 dans l'onglet tables des processus

peux tu nous dire qu'elle processus utilisent le plus ton système % et ton utilisateur %

----------

## marc.driver

Nom                       système %                         Utilisateur %

X                            0,00                                     0,75

ksysguard                0,00                                     1,50

ksysguardd              0,25                                     0,25

et tout le reste est à 0.

----------

## Gaug

La on sait qui a pas de programme qui ralenti ton système

mais on est pas plus avancer sur ton problème avec KDE

marc as tu le mème problème avec KDE quand tu es en root ou sur un autre utilisateur

----------

## marc.driver

J'ai essayé sur un autre utilisateur, c'est le même topo.

En parallèle j'ai toujours un problème de sound driver.

De plus j'ai remarqué que j'ai la même chose que lorsque j'ai démarré le premier utilisateur.

plein de remarques sur Arts qui fait que l'on m'a demandé de supprimer le système son dans KDE et que depuis ce temps là j'ai des problèmes de fenêtre, même en le remettant (kde s'était planté entretemps!).

Ici pas encore de problème de fenêtres à la déconnexion de kde.

----------

## Enlight

Un céléron ça a les mêmes instructions qu'un p4?

----------

## guilc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Un céléron ça a les mêmes instructions qu'un p4?

 

Un céléron4 ou un Céléron D, oui. Il y a aussi des celerons 3 (plus vieux) qui comme leur nom l'indique sont basés sur des cores P3 et ont les memes jeux d'instruction que les p3...

----------

## marc.driver

C'est la question du celeron qui revient!

Des fois on penche pour un P4, des fois pour un P3!

faudrait-il que je recompile en mettant P3?

Et dans ce cas: 

- make menuconfig avec P3

- changer P4 par P3 dans make.conf

- changer quoi encore?

----------

## marc.driver

FLUXBOX  ne marche pas mieux!

Je vais peut-être tenter le P3?

----------

## papedre

Tu as regarder dans le log de X si tu avais des erreurs (EE) ou des Warning (WW).

Le fichier se trouve dans /var/log.

Cela peut donner des indications.

Tu peut aussi faire un 'top' et des 'ps' pour voir si tu as un process qui te bouffe toutes tes ressources.

----------

## guilc

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> C'est la question du celeron qui revient!
> 
> Des fois on penche pour un P4, des fois pour un P3!
> 
> faudrait-il que je recompile en mettant P3?
> ...

 

Cette question est simple à trancher ! ce n'est franchement pas un probleme : cat /proc/cpuinfo -> tu regardes la ligne flags, si y a sse2 dedans, c'est que c'est un celeron4 ou celeron D, P4 dans la make.conf convient tout a fait. Sil il n'y a que sse et pas sse2, alors c'est un celeron3, il faut mettre pentium3 dans le make.conf et pas P4... Si y a ni l'un ni l'autre, c'est que c'est les premières générations de céléron, donc i686 (Pentium2)

----------

## sireyessire

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *marc.driver wrote:*   C'est la question du celeron qui revient!
> 
> Des fois on penche pour un P4, des fois pour un P3!
> 
> faudrait-il que je recompile en mettant P3?
> ...

 

en même temps si c'est un 1.7 GHz ca va pas être un p2...

mais le celeron D il est pas fait sur le pentium-M ? si oui, alors il fvaut mieux prendre le jeu d'instructions du p3 et rajouter le sse2 avec un -msse2 dans les CFLAGS

----------

## Oni92

Le celeron D est fait à partir du Pentium 4 Prescott  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon les premier Celeron basé sur du Penitum 3 tourne à 866 Mhz donc  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## guilc

 *Oni92 wrote:*   

> Le celeron D est fait à partir du Pentium 4 Prescott 

 

Voila, j'allais le dire  :Smile: 

Celeron4 -> core de P4 Northwood

Celeron D -> Prescott

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon les premier Celeron basé sur du Penitum 3 tourne à 866 Mhz donc 

 

Meme moins, j'ai un celeron 3 (core coppermine) à 800MHz  :Smile: 

----------

## Dais

enfin j'sais pas vous, mais je trouve ça bizarre qu'il mette

127.0.0.1 localhost nommachine

192.168.0.1 (exemple) nommachine.nomdomaine nommachine

il a juste 2 ip pour le même nom de machine, ça peut embrouiller.

enfin moi je dis ça je dis rien, hein ..

----------

## marc.driver

Aîe, beaucoup de réponses.

Adresses

 *Quote:*   

> enfin j'sais pas vous, mais je trouve ça bizarre qu'il mette
> 
> 127.0.0.1 localhost nommachine
> 
> 192.168.0.1 (exemple) nommachine.nomdomaine nommachine
> ...

 

J'ai répondu plus haut, j'ai mis:

```

127.0.0.1   localhost

192.168.0.1  we01.aval.com    we01

192.168.0.2  we02.aval.com    we02

....
```

Donc, je pense que de ce côté il n'y a pas de problème  :Smile: 

P4 OU P3?

Pour la question du P3 ou du P4, je ne sais plus quoi faire, voici ce que me dit "cat /proc/cpuinfo":

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 15

model      : 1

model name   : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.70GHz

stepping   : 3

cpu MHz      : 1704.395

cache size   : 128 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 2

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8

                  apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36

                  clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm

bogomips   : 3358.72

```

P3 avec sse2 ou p4.

Pour info, j'ai compilé avec P3 dans le noyau et  dans le make.conf, mais le résultat n'est pas probant!

LOGS

Là je vais prendre un peu de temps pour regarder, il pourrait y avoir quelquechose du côté de la vidéo ( :Exclamation:   :Question:  )

----------

## guilc

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P4 OU P3?
> 
> Pour la question du P3 ou du P4, je ne sais plus quoi faire, voici ce que me dit "cat /proc/cpuinfo":
> ...

 

Ca c'est un celeron 4.

----------

## Enlight

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *marc.driver wrote:*   C'est la question du celeron qui revient!
> 
> Des fois on penche pour un P4, des fois pour un P3!
> 
> faudrait-il que je recompile en mettant P3?
> ...

 

----------

## marc.driver

OK, c'est d'accord, cela me permet de ne plus jamais me poser la question sur ce proc.

Je continue mes investigations ailleurs: 

Video, car mon moniteur n'a pas le bonheur d'avoir de doc - de récup et ancien - c'est un TARGA TM4267-1 construit en décembre 1998; j'avais trouvé sur un site, russe je crois, les caractéristiques suivantes refra^chissement 30-70 / 50-150, définition 1024*768 @n 85 Hz.

La lecture du log de Xorg me laisse à penser qu'il y a du pas bon dans la config, bien que cela fonctionne question qualité d'image.

Merci.

----------

## marc.driver

Dans la doc Xorg il est écrit:

 *Quote:*   

>  Vous devrez alors utiliser les spécifications de votre moniteur. Vous les trouverez dans le manuel fourni avec l'écran ou grâce à un outil tel que sys-apps/ddcxinfo-knoppix.

 

Je n'arrive pas à trouver cet outil:  sys-apps/ddcxinfo-knoppix.

Je ne le trouve ni avec file, ni avec which!

Où se cache-t-il?

----------

## guilc

emerge ddcxinfo-knoppix  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## marc.driver

Voici le résultat de ddcxinfo-knoppix:

```
Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "ACT"

   ModelName   "ACT10ab"

   #   HorizSync    28.0 - 78.0 # Warning: This may fry very old Monitors

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0 # Warning: This may fry old Monitors

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0 # Very conservative. May flicker.

   #   VertRefresh  50.0 - 62.0 # Extreme conservative. Will flicker. TFT default.

   # These are the DDC-probed settings reported by your monitor.

   # 1024x768, 75.0Hz; hfreq=60.02, vfreq=75.03

   ModeLine "1024x768"    78.75 1024 1040 1136 1312  768  769  772  800 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600, 75.0Hz; hfreq=46.88, vfreq=75.00

   ModeLine "800x600"    49.50  800  816  896 1056  600  601  604  625 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600, 60.0Hz; hfreq=37.88, vfreq=60.32

   ModeLine "800x600"    40.00  800  840  968 1056  600  601  605  628 +hsync +vsync

   # 640x480, 75.0Hz; hfreq=37.50, vfreq=75.00

   ModeLine "640x480"    31.50  640  656  720  840  480  481  484  500 -hsync -vsync

   # 640x480, 60.0Hz; hfreq=31.47, vfreq=59.94

   ModeLine "640x480"    25.17  640  648  744  784  480  482  484  509 -hsync -vsync

   # Extended modelines with GTF timings

   # 640x480 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 50.90 kHz; pclk: 43.16 MHz

   ModeLine "640x480"  43.16  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 509  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 35.82 kHz; pclk: 34.96 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  34.96  768 792 872 976  576 577 580 597  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 43.27 kHz; pclk: 42.93 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  42.93  768 800 880 992  576 577 580 601  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 45.15 kHz; pclk: 45.51 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  45.51  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 602  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 51.42 kHz; pclk: 51.84 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  51.84  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 605  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 61.10 kHz; pclk: 62.57 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  62.57  768 816 896 1024  576 577 580 611  -HSync +Vsync

   # 800x600 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.60 kHz; pclk: 68.18 MHz

   ModeLine "800x600"  68.18  800 848 936 1072  600 601 604 636  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1024x768 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 81.40 kHz; pclk: 113.31 MHz

   ModeLine "1024x768"  113.31  1024 1096 1208 1392  768 769 772 814  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 53.70 kHz; pclk: 81.62 MHz

   ModeLine "1152x864"  81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 77.10 kHz; pclk: 119.65 MHz

   ModeLine "1152x864"  119.65  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 907  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 91.50 kHz; pclk: 143.47 MHz

   ModeLine "1152x864"  143.47  1152 1232 1360 1568  864 865 868 915  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 72.07 kHz; pclk: 124.54 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  124.54  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1001  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 75.15 kHz; pclk: 129.86 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  129.86  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1002  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 101.70 kHz; pclk: 178.99 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  178.99  1280 1376 1520 1760  960 961 964 1017  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x1024 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 108.50 kHz; pclk: 190.96 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x1024"  190.96  1280 1376 1520 1760  1024 1025 1028 1085  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 65.22 kHz; pclk: 122.61 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  122.61  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 78.77 kHz; pclk: 149.34 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  149.34  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1094  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 82.20 kHz; pclk: 155.85 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  155.85  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1096  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 93.76 kHz; pclk: 179.26 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  179.26  1400 1504 1656 1912  1050 1051 1054 1103  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 111.20 kHz; pclk: 214.39 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  214.39  1400 1512 1664 1928  1050 1051 1054 1112  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 127.10 kHz; pclk: 280.64 MHz

   ModeLine "1600x1200"  280.64  1600 1728 1904 2208  1200 1201 1204 1271  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

```

C'est fourni!

Qu'est-ce qu'il faut choisir là dedans (bannir tout ce qui n'est pas 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480?).?

----------

## marc.driver

J'avais mis:

horizontal : 30-70

vertical : 50-150

Il y avait un 1280x1024 qui traînait aussi.

A priori il y a un problème de rafraichissement:

le 1024x768 était en 85 Hz alors qu'il semble être plus à l'aise en 75 Hz, qui sied aussi au 800x600 (voir fichier cité plus haut) qui serait peut-être plus à l'aise en 60 Hz?

Il y a un gain, c'est certain, mais pas phénoménal!

----------

## Gaug

Marc as tu coché dans ton kernel dans

 Processor type and features >

               [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Registrer) support

 Device Drivers >

               Character devices >

                                            <*> /dev/agpgart

                                            <*> SiS chipset support

                                             [*] Direct Renderind Manager

----------

## marc.driver

Gaug,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Marc as tu coché dans ton kernel dans
> 
> Processor type and features >
> ...

 

Mes réponses:

1- Oui

2- Oui

3- Oui

4- Non, mais je viens de le faire avant de te répondre.

Mais ça n'améliore apparamment pas la vitesse de réaction.

Si tu as d'autres idées, je prends.

----------

## marc.driver

Bonjour à tous.

Comme pour le Post sur nvidia, j'ai repris tranquilement mes recherches, aidé du grand FreD, diit encore FreDo, qui n'a pas besoin de potion magique pour phosphorer!

Je lui dois encore des Mac Cheese...  :Twisted Evil: 

Bref le problème de lenteur de réaction, après avoir éliminé toutes les questions ci-dessus mentionnées, plus quelques autres, nous nous sommes aperçus que le problème venait bien de la souris comme je l'avais un instant pressenti.

Le protocole "NetScrollPS/2" que j'avais mis ne convient pas.

Nous l'avons remplacé par:

```

Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

```

 et maintenant ça réagit correctement   :Very Happy: 

En route pour d'autres aventures  :Arrow: 

----------

## Ey

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Comme pour le Post sur nvidia, j'ai repris tranquilement mes recherches, aidé du grand FreD, diit encore FreDo, qui n'a pas besoin de potion magique pour phosphorer!
> 
> Je lui dois encore des Mac Cheese... 
> ...

 

Juste une chose :

remplace /dev/psaux par /dev/input/mice (à moins que tu es un noyau 2.4 et que tu n'es pas mis le input machin chose...)

Raison : le /dev/psaux est amené à disparaitre, il ne marche en théorie que pour la souris PS/2 et surtout, le /dev/input/mice te permet de brancher autant de souris que tu veux sur les ports que tu veux tout marchera en même temps sans problème.

----------

## marc.driver

 *Quote:*   

> remplace /dev/psaux par /dev/input/mice...
> 
> Raison : le /dev/psaux est amené à disparaitre, il ne marche en théorie que pour la souris PS/2 et surtout, le /dev/input/mice te permet de brancher autant de souris que tu veux sur les ports que tu veux tout marchera en même temps sans problème.

 

OK, j'ai pris ta remarque en compte et la souris marche aussi bien  :Smile: 

Merci

----------

